# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Any Other Species Not Listed Already >  What are Charcins

## Nemo

The group of fish commonly known as the Characins is one of the largest and more diverse groups in the freshwater world. Characins range from the small and colorful Neon, to the dangerous and often feared Piranha.  :fishy:

----------

